# When do male cats start to spray?



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

When do male cat start to spray? What age?








I have an appt to get Envy fixed August 22nd. He is now 4 months old and will be 5 in August, I am guessing it's ok to get him fixed at this age? I noticed another post saying 6months but maybe younger. Stanky is fixed so she will not be in heat or anything but do they just start spraying for a specific reason other than cats going into heat.

I just worry b/c a lot of people have told me that once they start & even though they get fixed right after they have formed a habit and it would be hard to break.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

You're probably fine. They don't usually start o mature until 5 or 6 months. If you;re concerned you can do it earlier or just keep an eye on him. Not to be crude but if you notice his testies are dropping run him in! I have usually done mine at 6 mos. but one guy I had to do at 5 'cause I turned around one day and there they were! 8O But nobody ever sprayed, thank God.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

It varies. My boys still weren't castrated at 9 months and still weren't spraying, and they were completely & strictly indoors. Another of my cats was not castrated until he was 5 years old (when I got him) and he has never spprayed in the house either.


----------

